# Time to quite dragging your feet on Windows10



## clee01l (May 5, 2016)

If you've been dragging your heels on upgrading to Windows 10, now is the time to take action. Free upgrades to the new OS from previous versions of Windows will end on July 29.  After July, the price will be $120. 

Perhaps it is well worth noting that Apple stopped charging for OS upgrades a few versions ago.  Of course, they sold you the hardware.  But then Microsoft is in the hardware business now too.


----------



## davidedric (May 5, 2016)

Jump in, the water's fine.  Well, mostly


----------



## PhilBurton (May 5, 2016)

clee01l said:


> If you've been dragging your heels on upgrading to Windows 10, now is the time to take action. Free upgrades to the new OS from previous versions of Windows will end on July 29.  After July, the price will be $120.
> 
> Perhaps it is well worth noting that Apple stopped charging for OS upgrades a few versions ago.  Of course, they sold you the hardware.  But then Microsoft is in the hardware business now too.


Just be prepared for ads with your favorite games unless you want to pay $10 year.  Also, be sure to lock down your privacy settings.


----------



## Denis Pagé (May 5, 2016)

On it at work since a week. Nothing broke of the old stuff or programs. It is getting closer to Mac on certain points. Edge do not play well with iCloud.com but Explorer is still included. (From Windows 7)


----------

